

Bill For Three Years In Airport Parking Lot? $106,000 - codegeek
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/08/23/214847930/bill-for-three-years-in-airport-parking-106-000

======
bdcravens
Yeah, this is pretty relevant to hacking and startups.

~~~
codegeek
You may not agree with the submission which is ok. But HN guidelines says the
following:

"Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than
hacking and startups."

Whether this is interesting to hackers, we leave that upto the audience to
decide.

~~~
bdcravens
True - it was voted up by readers.

Of course, with the large contingent of SF articles I see here, wouldn't daily
news covering the Giants and the 49ers be valid as well?

------
dljsjr
So I get that the title is pulled directly from the source article, but I
don't like it; I thought it referred to a car getting left in the actual paid
long-term parking lot for 3 years, not a car that had racked up 3 years worth
of tickets in an employee lot.

------
jack-r-abbit
The article has a completely misleading headline. It was parking tickets and
towing fees and the car was in an airport _employee_ parking lot.

